# One stubborn ear...



## nimue (Oct 22, 2011)

Sigh. Sorry for yet another post about ears.

So Maverick has one ear that, at six months, just doesn't seem to want to go up. 

The left ear WAS up at one point, off and on - but it's been consistently down for a few weeks now, and only pops up once in a blue moon. If anything, it looks like its getting floppier. The right ear is up-up and no issue. I know they say if it was ever up, it's likely to go back up, but this ... doesn't seem like its going anywhere. I wasn't worried while he was teething but that seems to be over, and he's got all his adult teeth now. 

He'll be six months on Saturday. 

No trauma (that we know of) although he does like to sleep on that side so its possible he's not helped it in that regard. No family history of floppy ears. He's getting chickens feet for the glucosamine, but that's only been about a week. 

The last few days, we tried the nasal strips/eyelash glue trick, but even four in the ear at once wasn't enough to keep it up. I'm wondering if a foam insert should be our next attempt, maybe? Is it worth a visit to the vet to check for cartilage damage, or is that a waste of time? 

I've been through all the sticky threads but its a little overwhelming... has anyone had decent success with the foam? Any suggestions on best brands or places to get them? 

(For the record, I'd be content to wait... honestly I don't much care if it ever goes up, I think it's adorable.. but my husband is getting seriously concerned)

Not the best photo, but getting a picture where he isn't a) asleep or b) moving is its own kind of challenge...


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

If you want it up I would say get a foam insert in for a few weeks to see if that will help.
My breeder would do it for me if I needed it - can your breeder help? Or perhaps your vet can help you.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Our boy also had one lazy ear. 

I wrapped some bandage tape around the base of the good ear, then "buddy taped" the other "foamed" ear to it for stability.


Here are a couple of other things you can do to strengthen ears.

*Ear Exercise: Whistle or make a sound that will “perk up” the dogs’ ears. Do this about 30 times per day.

**Unflavored *Gelatin powder: Moisten the kibble with water and sprinkle 2 to 3 teaspoons on his food 2 x daily. 
A one ounce box contains 4 envelopes of Gelatin (each packet contains about 2 ½ tsp.). This is found by the “Jello” in the grocery store. It is made from animal collagen. The brand name is Knox Unflavored Gelatin or Great Lakes Unflavored Gelatin. Feed this every day for at least 4-6 weeks. Great Lakes can be bought in larger, cost efficient packages here: https://www.amazon.com/Great-Lakes-...s=great+lakes+unflavored+beef+gelatin,+kosher


Good Luck!
Moms


----------



## MillerMyBoy (Nov 9, 2017)

I'll piggy back off the last post and recommend nighttime walks...I used to do this with both my Doberman and my Cane Corso when I cropped their ears and went through the tape stage. I also do it A LOT with my new Shepherd puppy Miller. The sights and sounds gets their senses going in overdrive at night which leads to the ears perking up most of the time. It really does help! I noticed a pretty rapid change in Miller's ears when we started going on frequent night walks ;-)

This is him, just turned 11 weeks and the ears have popped up quite nicely and now they stay up.


----------



## nimue (Oct 22, 2011)

So we made a trip to teh vet last night to make sure there was no damage, and the news wasn't all that encouraging. He has very thin cartilage in that ear, and she isn't confident it will ever really stand. My husband is very disappointed!

We've started bone broth (wow, was that ever disgusting to make!) and she recommended water-soluable, high quality vitamin C supplementation. He's chewing lots but I don't know if that will help at this point. 

We've also ordered the foam ear forms but again, I have no idea if it will be helpful. 

Anyone have success using regular eyelash glue (duo) for the forms? I CANNOT find Torbot anywhere (Amazon is $60 with shipping!) and I've called every pharmacy in the city and nobody carries any skin-bonding products.


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

nimue said:


> Anyone have success using regular eyelash glue (duo) for the forms? I CANNOT find Torbot anywhere (Amazon is $60 with shipping!) and I've called every pharmacy in the city and nobody carries any skin-bonding products.


What about Halloween Spirit Glue? https://www.amazon.com/Cinema-Secre...F8&qid=1512156104&sr=8-5&keywords=spirit+glue

I just used some for Halloween for fake ears my wife wanted

Would take some tests, but I'd try a thin layer as it's easier to remove without using the Remover. Not sure if you'd have to shave the inside of the ears


----------



## nimue (Oct 22, 2011)

Armistice said:


> What about Halloween Spirit Glue? https://www.amazon.com/Cinema-Secre...F8&qid=1512156104&sr=8-5&keywords=spirit+glue
> 
> I just used some for Halloween for fake ears my wife wanted
> 
> Would take some tests, but I'd try a thin layer as it's easier to remove without using the Remover. Not sure if you'd have to shave the inside of the ears


Hmmmm that's an idea... I'll check it out, thanks!!


----------



## MidwestFarmersDaughter (Aug 13, 2017)

Hi, Nimue! Here's what we've used: 

--Torbot ($10.89 + free shipping): https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001K1NJE2/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 

--Uni-Solve adhesive remover wipes: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00M3IKRFU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1

--Breathable tape: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0006GE35G/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 

We used these products on our Great Dane show dog, who had the long show crop and required quite a bit of taping  I know Danes and GSDs are different, obviously, and I've not taped a GSD's ears... but here's our method in case it's helpful. The nasal strips did almost nothing for her ears -- they were okay for touch-ups for the tips late in the process, but nothing more than that -- but this worked wonderfully: 

We trimmed heavy duty zip ties to the appropriate length (modifying as she grew), placing three at a time across a strip of breathable medical tape, then doubling over the tape (so the zip ties were fully encased) and adhering to the ear with the Torbot. We used Uni-Solve wipes to remove the ties and clean the ear when we re-taped, so there was minimal pulling or irritation. The zip tie method worked perfectly! Her ears are gorgeous. 

Good luck with your pup!


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

I have never heard of nasal strips and false eyelash glue. That is hilarious. He's a puppy, be patient.If it doesn't stand get an operation if its important to your husband. I must admit, flop eared breeds don't look right to me either now.


----------



## nimue (Oct 22, 2011)

OK so... we glued/stripped for a week and then took the strips out on Saturday because his ear was starting to look a little pink (I think the edge of the strip was rubbing a bit). Lo and behold, it's standing on its own... its a bit flopsy when he runs, and when he's really tired it gets... weak, maybe?... but it's up. 

So... do we keep supporting it, or let it do its thing? Are we missing a critical window here to keep it taped up?


----------

